# what's the best fly spray you've used?



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

So my horse cannot handle flies at all. He's just come out of a show barn and is now a pasture horse so there are a ton more bugs than what he's used to. He's adjusting pretty well to all other aspects but the flies are killing him. He's coming out of his diva-ness but I really hate seeing him so stressed about something like flies. I'm not in a position where I could get a fly sheet on him every day, a mask maybe but his face isn't what bothers him. He's learning to be outdoors so he's getting loads more scraps and cuts than he normally would so flies are just swarming him. My farrier told me that oil based spray works better but people complain it makes the horse slick. I ride bareback currently so that isn't really a big deal to me, and I'd rather have him comfortable since I ride, at best, about an hour a day, so him being happy for the remainder is more important. 




 (The only reason his halter is on is because I was with him and was lunging him 5 minutes before, he's never out with it on)


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

For a spray, I use pyranha but I find it just doesn't do "enough." I've found a pretty good winning combo by using War Paint, https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e071c5-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5 and then spraying with the pyranha. The war paint only needs to be applied every 7 days, and I do find it to work really well. It get's a little gunky though. I also use swat in the ears.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have had the best luck with Pyranha like Jenkat said.

I just bought some Endure by Farnam to try. It seems okay but I don't think it's as good as the Pyranha.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I like Ultra Shield EX (the black container ultra shield) works good on flies, kills ticks and I like the smell.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice looking horse!

My Hondo has terrible allergies to fly bites. I've tried a ton of various artificial and natural approaches including weekly Ivermectin in case neck worms were causing his belly itching. Oily pour on's on the back. Oily pour on mixed with diaper rash cream and painted on the belly.

The best luck I've had with his mane and tail rubbing is plain old OFF. Purchased 5 extra size bottles at WalMarts and spray the roots of his mane and tail every morning and night. His rubbing has almost stopped.

And about two weeks ago I began using garlic. I started at about the same time I started the Off regularly so can't say for certain which does the reduction I've seen. The second horse gets the garlic but not Off and he "seems" better so far.

The thing that dawned on me recently was that the conventional fly spays that kill the flies when they bite do no good for the allergic horse. After it bites, whether the fly dies or not, it's too late. What I needed was an effective repellant. I used Off last summer sucessfully for his ears so I expanded it's use. And I've seen rave reviews on garlic but the jury is out for now. If his belly clears up it will be the garlic as I'm going to suspend the other treatment.

Off is sort of controversial sometimes. But I read a while back that PYRETHRINS are outlawed in England but Off is ok. Some in the US say PYRETHRINS are ok but Off is bad.

It's a battle.......

When this one little yellow fly comes out later in the summer, Hondo will come to me and help me put his fly mask on.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I love Ultrashield EX- it's the best spray I've used.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Off is just diluted DEET (N,N-Diethyl-meta-toluamide). DEET is toxic to horses. That is the reason why the most effective insect repellent known is not marketed as a horse spray. cite: Cornell DEET study


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Here is an add showing a deet product for horses in the UK. Scroll down 11 items. On down there is also a powder form.

I did warn Off/Deet was controversial for horses here in the US.

Fly Repellent for Horses | Hyperdrug


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have had the best luck with Pyranha like Jenkat said.
> 
> I just bought some Endure by Farnam to try. It seems okay but I don't think it's as good as the Pyranha.


 I lied, it's Repel-X not Endure.


We used to use Off! In the spring when the misquitos were bad in the late spring and as soon as the misquitos faded the greenheads would get bad. A combination of Pyranha then a quick squirt of OFF on you and your horse before you cinched up made the day tolerable.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm using cattle ear tags braided into the mane and tail. Seem to be working, as my dark mini had lots of little flies buzzing about and the gelding with the tags only had a couple. 

















I've used all the brands my TSC carries, they last only a few days and loose potency fast. The gelding absolutely hates fly spray being sprayed on him, so I'm glad the tags seem to be working well.


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

I swear by Repel X. Also really liked Ultrashield stuff. Bronco doesn't work too well and my mare is allergic to it.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree the Bronco doesn't work great but I buy it too if I'm working horses everyday and hosing them off I works well enough to use for them so I'm not hosing expensive Flyspray down the drain everyday. If they are going to be turned out for a couple days at a time I'll use the spender stuff that works better.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I find bronco to be as useful as my....well, y'all get my drift.

Does nothing for deer flies, which are horrendous this year in PA for human and horse! Does nothing for the huge B-52 flies. Does nothing for the gnats.

I like the Phrayna fly spray with vinager and pinesol for the regular old black/house flies. 

The best thing, and the best 15 bucks I ever spent, is a shoo fly for trailer riding.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Hondo said:


> My Hondo has terrible allergies to fly bites...
> 
> The best luck I've had with his mane and tail rubbing is plain old OFF. Purchased 5 extra size bottles at WalMarts and spray the roots of his mane and tail every morning and night. His rubbing has almost stopped.


My mare has sweet itch, and I've come to the same conclusion: nothing works as well as OFF. If you read the studies, the DEET can cause dermal reactions in horses. That is a bit different than "toxic." What I do is never apply the OFF to the skin on my horses, only the hair. I have had no skin issues in the past few years I've been using it.

Since the midges bite under the belly and around the mane and tail base, I spray around the hair surrounding the tail, along the mane on the neck, and underneath the belly (not on udder or bare skin). 
An added bonus is that other horses won't chew on your horse's mane or tail if they smell like OFF. 

I'll often use a cheap fly spray over the rest of the horses' bodies, but the OFF will often keep all the flies away even if only sprayed around the mane, tail and belly. 

I do have a Boett blanket also. They are expensive, but if you have flies bad enough to drive a horse nuts, I'd consider one. Horses can wear them in very hot weather and stay cool underneath. Every couple of years if there is a bad fly outbreak and I don't get my mare sprayed before an allergic reaction sets in, I'll put the Boett on for a week and let her recover and stop itching. You can leave them on day and night, just take them off every day or two to shake the hair out.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I use human Deet when flies are really bad
One vet that spoke, after some club member had several horses with positive coggins, anD he recommended using BOSS
I thought it was systemic, as you apply it in a few places on the horse,and i distributes over the entire hair coat, but apparently, does not get into the blood stream
He considers it an effective preventive for EIA, for which there is no vaccine.
\since feral horses remain a reservoir of EIA, I am considering BOSS for our trail riding horses


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

sarahfromsc said:


> The best thing, and the best 15 bucks I ever spent, is a shoo fly for trailer riding.


100% agree. I will not ride outside without one.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

gottatrot said:


> What I do is never apply the OFF to the skin on my horses, only the hair.


I should have mentioned that. Very important. I do the same. Sometimes I rub some with my hand under the belly but stay away from sores or the belly button.

It was actually my vet that started me using it for ear mites. He said to put it only on the hair along the outside of the ears. He had really crusty ears inside but they are cleared up now.

I wipe it on the outside of the ear for fear of some mist drifting to his eyes.

I'm really beginning to think the garlic "may" be helping. I'm using Flies-A-Way MVP which also has:

Active Ingredients: (Per 30 gm)
Diatomaceous Earth .................. 6,500 mg
Brewers Yeast .............................. 4,500 mg
MSM ............................................... 4,100 mg
Garlic .............................................. 2,250 mg
DL-Methionine ........................... 1,500 mg
Apple Cider Vinegar ...................... 600 mg
Thiamine ........................................... 535 mg
N-Acetyl Cysteine ........................... 440 mg 

It is in pelleted form. I'll be switching to a flake or powder form when reordering if I can find comparable ingredients.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I started to use Ecovet for my two horses with sweet itch and it is AMAZING. It smells different, it is expensive, but it works in a whole different way and has been LIFE CHANGING for my sweet itch horses. I do t think I will switch my ENTIRE herd over to it, but for a few horses but it truly is wonderful.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Dehda01 said:


> I started to use Ecovet for my two horses with sweet itch and it is AMAZING. It smells different, it is expensive, but it works in a whole different way and has been LIFE CHANGING for my sweet itch horses. I do t think I will switch my ENTIRE herd over to it, but for a few horses but it truly is wonderful.


Reviews sound pretty encouraging also. About how long would you say the small bottle would last before needing to reorder?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I think that 1 bottle last about 4 weeks for two horses using it once a day. For less fly sensitive horses you could probably use it every other day or maybe less. I may use more than I need, but am pretty cautious because my sweet itch horses lose their mane and tail most years even covered with their boett sheets. This year they are NAKED and just using this fly spray and so happy. Almost no stomping compared to the other horses. Barely an itch.

The smell is different and VERY STRONG until you get used to it. Almost a bit goat-Y. You need to spray it out in the open. But it is worth using if you have a fly sensitive horse. The gallon price is most economical.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Your report sounds just like the online reviews so I just ordered the small bottle. Lots of stuff has online rave reviews but this stuff sounds special. Thanks for posting and thanks to the OP for asking!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

sarahfromsc said:


> I find bronco to be as useful as my....well, y'all get my drift.
> 
> Does nothing for deer flies, which are horrendous this year in PA for human and horse! Does nothing for the huge B-52 flies. Does nothing for the gnats.
> 
> ...


Sarah, what portions do you use to mix the Phrayna, vinegar and Pinesol?


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

Hondo said:


> Nice looking horse!
> 
> My Hondo has terrible allergies to fly bites. I've tried a ton of various artificial and natural approaches including weekly Ivermectin in case neck worms were causing his belly itching. Oily pour on's on the back. Oily pour on mixed with diaper rash cream and painted on the belly.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I wish I could put a fly mask on him every day but he is boarded at a full service barn and it would be just a touch beyond impossible to go out every morning, he's the exact opposite way from work and not super close for something like that.

My friends in the UK give their horses garlic in their feed. What are the benefits?

But its more his legs (where all his little cuts are that the flies are swarming and his sides, rump and under side that are the most affected so a fly mask wouldn't make a huge difference for how upset he is at the flies. He's stamping his feet so much, he's become a bit tender in on of his legs so this is becoming a bigger deal. I'm hoping after a new better flyspray he can calm down and just enjoy being outdoors. That being said I cant wait for fall when the bugs die off in mass quantities. At first it was just him being affected but last time I lunged him just to check his leg, I was fighting off huge swarms. Indiana has ridiculous amounts of bugs. I'm definitely missing Colorado more and more. Can't wait to move back there with him in a few years. 

My farrier also recommended pyranha. I think I'll start with that and see how he does. DEET here in the US is very controversial but for his mane and tail I can see myself attempting it if he doesn't respond well to this. I have the spray and wipe pyranha now, I picked it up yesterday. I'm hoping it works. He's so miserable it's hard to see him like that. I'm hoping a better fly spray will be all he needs but keep the suggestions coming in case this solution doesn't work.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

watcher said:


> But its more his legs (where all his little cuts are that the flies are swarming and his sides, rump and under side that are the most affected so a fly mask wouldn't make a huge difference for how upset he is at the flies.


Have you not considered SWAT Fly Repellent?
I use it on my horses ears, tips and outline them, around the eyes and no fly issues. 
Now the nastier flies are in attendance I will start using in the sheath area too so they not go crazy kicking at those pests!!
I use it_ very_ sparingly....
Goes on like Vaseline consistency and stays put for the most part with fly repellent built in.
A covering of those cuts that attract fly bites and larvae laid by flies sounds like it might help your horse in this case...

*Has anyone used Sulfur and is it safe for horses?*
I read/heard someplace,_ can't remember where_, that providing a salt lick with sulfur or feeding a small amount will make a huge difference in the fly population in the fields, barn, on the horse and by the manure pile..
_Truth or fiction? _
_*Is it "safe" for our horses???*_:shrug:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> Have you not considered SWAT Fly Repellent?
> I use it on my horses ears, tips and outline them, around the eyes and no fly issues.
> Now the nastier flies are in attendance I will start using in the sheath area too so they not go crazy kicking at those pests!!
> I use it_ very_ sparingly....
> ...


I havent considered it But that's a good idea. I keep his cuts covered in a thick antibiotic cream when I see them appear, to keep the flies off and out. But I know on the days I'm not there they can get bad. 

There is a salt lick out by the horse but I'm not such if my boy even knows how to use them. He's very, very clueless about how to just be a horse and everything clicks a bit more slowly with him. He's the sweetest horse but he is not very bright, so it just takes him a bit longer for things to click. 

With how much he's throwing fits about the flies, I want all the suggestions I can get to try if plan A) doesn't work. I just want him to feel okay being outside. I'm actually a bit worried that the flies are driving him so nutty he's not grazing as much as he needs to and he seems to be losing a little bit a weight. He's an arab x so I know they tend to lose their top line muscle quickly and it would just be the whole life turn around for him, but he's my boy and I'm going to over worry about him.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We used the sulfur blocks for horses turned out in buck brush to help with the ticks. Never heard of them being used for flies. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Can he go out at night or very early morning, then moved inside where darker, cooler and a fan on if needed for him to get some relief of the flies???_
A horse fretting off their weight, stomping so much they are sore to me just doesn't benefit from mandatory turnout.
_A horse is a individual..._
That said, _Not Every Horse Enjoys Being Outside All The Time..._
Some hate it and have had enough after 15 minutes of run, buck, kick, fart and a good roll they pace and want nothing more than to be in their stall. Fact.
Many will not agree with that but it is the truth...not all horses enjoy outdoor life and abundant turnout.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

No problem. It took a while for me to jump on the ecovet bandwagon because of the price but it really has worked well for me and I am willing to toot its horn all over the place now! If it can help my sweet itch horses can make them happy for the first time in year, it truly is a miracle. Normally at this time of year I have them covered in boetts, have them on smartbugoffultra, zephyrs garden no fly salve and fly spraying them twice a day with ultrashield and still having them pretty unhappy. I started last fall and thought they were a bit happier, but they had done a lot of damage over the summer so it wasn't a good example. This year they are on smart bugoff ultra since April and done the ecovet. So happy with it!!!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Watcher, "swat" works really well for keeping bugs out of open sores/cuts. It's made for that, and it has a repellent in it.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

jenkat86 said:


> Watcher, "swat" works really well for keeping bugs out of open sores/cuts. It's made for that, and it has a repellent in it.


Fly Repellent Ointment for Horses & Other Equines: SWAT Fly Repellent for wounds and sores


From Farnam: "Gentle salve protects wounds and abrasions from biting and disease-ridden insects. Natural pyrethrin-based ointment repels house, stable, face, and horn flies. Simply apply enough ointment to cover areas *AROUND* wounds and sores, as well as scratches and abrasions *(do not apply to open wounds or sores)*. Also good for use around sensitive ears and facial areas. Designed for everyday use. Contains 0.2% pyrethrins. 6 ounce jar. Safe for all horses, ponies, and foals over twelve weeks of age."

I use Cut 'N Heal directly on open wounds. Has Tea Tree Oil which is antiseptic and also wards off insects.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Hondo said:


> Fly Repellent Ointment for Horses & Other Equines: SWAT Fly Repellent for wounds and sores
> 
> 
> From Farnam: "Gentle salve protects wounds and abrasions from biting and disease-ridden insects. Natural pyrethrin-based ointment repels house, stable, face, and horn flies. Simply apply enough ointment to cover areas *AROUND* wounds and sores, as well as scratches and abrasions *(do not apply to open wounds or sores)*. Also good for use around sensitive ears and facial areas. Designed for everyday use. Contains 0.2% pyrethrins. 6 ounce jar. Safe for all horses, ponies, and foals over twelve weeks of age."
> ...


LOL! I've always used it on open sores/bites...never had a problem.


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> _Can he go out at night or very early morning, then moved inside where darker, cooler and a fan on if needed for him to get some relief of the flies???_
> A horse fretting off their weight, stomping so much they are sore to me just doesn't benefit from mandatory turnout.
> _A horse is a individual..._
> That said, _Not Every Horse Enjoys Being Outside All The Time..._
> ...


Yeah I completely agree, but Watch _hates_ being indoors. He will just complain and get miserable and keep his head out the window just whinnying out at the other horses. All he wanted was to be outside, and it really is just him adjusting. He's only been out for three weeks and his entire life he has been kept indoors in a show barn before I got him. So he's just learning all the realities of being out. If he was losing loads of weight and getting depressed I would consider moving him indoors, but unfortunately at the barn I'm at I can't just go let him out and then put him back in after a couple hours. But even if he's in a stall he starts to get upset and look for the herd within minutes. So from watching him, and knowing him like I do I really think he's just sensitive to flies. It's hard when his first introduction to being outdoors is in the summer, when its 90 degrees and the bugs are just insane. I think with good fly spray to keep them off him he'd so much better. 

My horse just wants to be outside, with the herd, all the time, when we were first introducing him and we'd put him back in the stall at night he would just carry on and on trying to get back out. He isn't the prissy horse the show barn wanted him to be, but adjusting is hard. 

I would only do what is best for my horse.



jenkat86 said:


> Watcher, "swat" works really well for keeping bugs out of open sores/cuts. It's made for that, and it has a repellent in it.


I think I'm just going to keep putting the ointment on and then doing the fly spray, he needs them healed and covered and I need to put spray on the rest of him. The ointment keeps the flies off those areas anyway so I'm not super worried about getting a different cream for the cuts, I want them healed up and gone so it isn't as much of an issue.


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

Everyone I know (including myself) who has tried lots of products has ended up going back to Pyranha Wipe n Spray. It might not work all day if your horse is really sweaty, but it usually lasts about a day in most situations. Use with caution any brands that claim they last for multiple days. I've given so many of those a try and they're lucky if they last multiple hours.

Pyranha smells good, it can be found for fairly cheap if you get it on sale, and I've never seen a horse have an allergic reaction to it, though of course it's possible with ANY fly spray. 

I did try recently though an aerosol spray called centaur that's meant to be used on yourself and your horse, and it seemed to work really well in my trials and smelled pretty nice. Not sure of the price since I didn't buy it, but I'm guessing it's not particularly cost effective being an aerosol.

I recommend against ultrashield. It's one of those "lasts 17 days!" false advertising deals. It's also generally extremely expensive compared to any other spray, at least from what I've seen. Perhaps a case of people feeling "I pay more so I have to be happy with it otherwise it was a waste of money, so I'll be happy whether it works or not"


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I have used Pyanha for the last couple of years - it has been the best that is out there at least for the biting flies. I just read the reviews on the Ecovet and decided to bite the bullet - I ordered a gallon as well as the little 4oz to keep in my horn bag. 

It was no tax and free shipping at the Ecovet site - 

My poor mules and donkeys literally get eaten up on the cannon bone. I have been considering cutting some tube sox and vet wrapping them on or duct tape. I may still do that and spray with the Ecovet -


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone ever tried these 'shoo fly leggins'?
Shoofly Leggins

Just saw them when I googled "shoo fly". Might be worth trying for bad cases, such as yours *wbwks*. They are in Kansas.


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure ecovet is the stuff I got free in my horse box once that deterred no flies and acted as an area denial weapon for humans. It didn't smell bad really, but it choked absolutely everyone in the entire massive barn I used to ride at when I tried it. It was extremely irritating and you could never pay me to use it again.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ecovet isn't like the other fly sprays. It works in a totally different way. It isn't a knockout fly spray. It makes flies not see the horse. I didn't think the would work, but the fact that my horses have manes and tails and can quietly stand outside when they would normally need major medications to control the itch and be in the barn under fans and mesh covering every inch of their body sold me. The science sold me. I gave it a shot and it worked. 

Pyranha didn't work for me at all, EVER. Slow knock out for gnats, houseflies and deerflies. Ultrashield and endure have the best knockout of the nasty deer flies we have here in the northeast. They don't last 14 days. 2-3 days for my normal horses at most. Less when they are getting hosed off after each ride. You use what works for your region and bugs. 

Permethrins often have a half life of 14 days under PERFECT circumstances in the lab, but that isn't normally what horses do in the field. They roll, get worked, sweat and rub.

I keep ultrashield in my truck for clients if they don't have it so that the horse is comfortable while I am working with them.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Just a fun observation.....FWIW

If it were not for that magnificent and beautiful fly that we all do so loath, the horse may not have developed that magnificent and beautiful tail that we all do so admire.

Nor would we be able to pleasantly view and contemplate two horses standing head to tail cooperatively swishing flies off of one other.

That said, I remain a dedicated foot soldier in the war against flies.

PS: Having smoked until I was 40, which was 34 years ago, my sense of smell is not all that acute. Plus a bad smelling fly spray "could" keep undesirables other than flies away. Bottom line, "If my horse is happy, I'm happy".

PS, #2 : I have Spray 'N Wipe. Works good for me for shoeing and trimming. But wears off fast and not good for all day or long rides. Just ME.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ecovet definitely has an unusual odor. I am very sensitive to perfumes and scents and was terrified it would give me a migraine. Luckily, while it is pungent, and unusual in smell, and you don't spray it in a stall(made that mistake twice) or in a closed barn( once) it makes my ponies happy so I will spend the money. A few bottles later, and I am definitely not bothered by it any more. But the first day... Wow! I wasn't sure I was going to keep up with it. But then the horses told me they were happy. So I pony up the money and find the time to spray it on. The things we do for love


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I may have to try that too!!

I wrote this whole response..... I am looking into DEET for my sweet itch Icelandic. Has anyone read the labels on the "safe" flysprays? You know the ones we come out of the barn COVERED in? Yeah..

OP can you not do a fly sheet? I'd put a mask (cause eyes are important) then a fly sheet and fly boots as those are his trouble spots. Then fly spray of your choice.

The mask would obv need to come off at night, idk about the boots (will he destroy them?), but no reason the sheet couldn't stay on 24/7.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I've had the best luck with Pyranha, and I prefer it to the black Ultrashield (which I just finished a bottle of, thankfully!). The one downside to Pyranha is that it is oil-based, and either brings all dirt in the horse's coat to the surface, or else it attracts dirt like crazy - not sure exactly which, but even after a thorough grooming, if I spray Pyranha on Nav he will look dusty. But, if you're using it especially for turnout then it isn't a problem!  I recently found an all-natural Pyranha and am trying it out. I have high hopes for it just because the yellow bottle Pyranha is so good, but of course a natural variation will not be so toxic and likely not as strong. Hopefully it will be a bit stronger than some other green sprays I've tried.

Swat for the face and ears also works very well!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

NavigatorsMom said:


> I've had the best luck with Pyranha, and I prefer it to the black Ultrashield (which I just finished a bottle of, thankfully!). The one downside to Pyranha is that it is oil-based, and either brings all dirt in the horse's coat to the surface, or else it attracts dirt like crazy - not sure exactly which, but even after a thorough grooming, if I spray Pyranha on Nav he will look dusty. But, if you're using it especially for turnout then it isn't a problem!  I recently found an all-natural Pyranha and am trying it out. I have high hopes for it just because the yellow bottle Pyranha is so good, but of course a natural variation will not be so toxic and likely not as strong. Hopefully it will be a bit stronger than some other green sprays I've tried.
> 
> Swat for the face and ears also works very well!


There is a water-based Pyrahna too, it's in a blue bottle. I haven't tried it yet, but it's on my list. I love the yellow bottle Pyrahna. I haven't tried the natural (green) yet either.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

You can't beat Tri-Tec 14 (the one in the silver containers). It's very pricy but worth every penny. (cheapest on Amazon) and you don't have to keep re-applying it! 
The worst I've ever used in Bronco. I watched flies just sit there enjoying the spray using that junk!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

My BO tried the water-based Pyranha last summer, and it didn't work at all. She didn't even finish the bottle before she back and bought the regular, oil-based Pyranha. But, that was just one situation, so it could work better for you guys.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

FWIW, Anything containing PYRETHRINS worries me when I read the manufacturer's label on ValleyVet. They recommend it not to be on either human or the horses skin. Or sores which which can be hard to avoid. It is a powerful pesticide that kills the insects but also has a detrimental effect on the environment.

https://valleyvet.naccvp.com/product/view/basic/1688006?u=country&p=msds


----------



## Cowgirlupyup (Jan 31, 2016)

I found Flicks fly spray works the best for me.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I asked our BO if she's picky about fly spray, and she said yes. She likes the Repel-X concentrate. I trust her judgment as she's had a lot of horses a lot of years. I'm guessing different sprays may work better in different areas (of the country I mean).


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Nobody yet has recommended Gordon's Horse and Pony Spray. My farrier likes it best and I am guessing he should know. I haven't had much success with any of them and I've tried them all over the years.

For many years I made my own spray with Skin So Soft, white vinegar, and citronella diluted with water. It worked as well as anything else and was cheaper. 

But I switched to Gordon's after my farrier recommended it. It seems to work a little better. I can only find it at Tractor Supply.

After reading this, I would like to try Eco vet.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

The Eco Vet worked, but it seriously made my lungs hurt. People at my barn agreed. 
Disappointing.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Did I already post in this?
I can't remember... /die

Anyway, I like Absorbine Ultra Shield or Pyranha products.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Hondo - Pyrethrins are organic, derived from a species of Chrysanthemum so are a natural part of the environment so I wouldn't worry to much about using them, just don't spray your flowers with it or tip it into ponds or rivers etc, just use it wisely
As with anything new - always do a small test area first to be sure you/your horse aren't allergic
The Eco-vet is good for regular flies, I dislike the silicone in it but it does help so worth putting up with but it won't kill ticks like the permethrin/pyrethrin/cypermethryn based sprays do and they're the things that will make your horses sick, not just irritate them


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

jaydee said:


> Hondo - Pyrethrins are organic


Heehee, so was that stuff Socrates drank.

I'm sorry, the devil made me do that.

The Eco-vet is not stopping Hondo's itching. I gave him a bath today with Selenium Sulfide. I'm going to try that every other day for a while.

If the other 16 horses on the ranch average a 2 on itchiness, Hondo is an easy 10. He has the hair worn off both inner (ankles?) from rubbing his belly. Half his mane is gone. Top of tail stays ratted.

I've used Spray and Wipe, Calm Coat, Bite Free, Ultra Boss pour on, MTG at mane and tail base, Cut N Heal at mane and tail base, SWAT and diaper cream on his belly, Ivermectin every week for 12 weeks, ground flax for around eight months, he is supplemented on copper, zinc, magnesium, selenium/vit E up to forage analysis.

I don't show for certain but it just kills me to see him so miserable. Today he was wanting me to scratch his forehead and between his eyes. I don't know if it was dirt or dead hide coming off but I'll be buying some baby no tear shampoo for that area.

Oh yeah, and I'm on my fourth large bottle of Off so far.

I've probably missed some stuff.

I would put any natural or synthetic poison on him that would make him comfortable, well unless the side effects were really so bad it was illegal.

Vets seem to just say sometimes there's nothing that can be done.

He's on 24/7 turn out on 60 acres so fly sheets are not an option. I was using a fly mask but it's out in the brush somewhere.

I guess I could take him in for skin scrapings but vets don't offer much encouragement on that either.

He's got something but I don't know what. But it is a summer itch. He grows his mane out in the winter and hair grows back on his bald ankles.

Edit: Flies don't seem to really be a problem. His buddy has a few but the stuff I'm using on Hondo seems to be keeping the flies away. But it doesn't help whatever is making him itch.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Have you tried putting him on an antihistamine (not a steroidal thing) or washing him with something like Malaseb which is an anti-fungal?
If its possibly some form of mite or louse they use an injectable called Dectomax in the UK for cases that don't respond to anything else, its a product used for cattle but commonly used on horses and is very successful - not sure if its available in the US though


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Also - Try Carr Day & Martin's Killitch - that is now available over here - order online from somewhere like this
Killitch | Horse Health USA


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

IME, rotating between brands of fly sprays seems to be the best solution since the flies seem to build immunity to each brand within a short amount of time. For horses who are allergic and become crazy from flies, providing them access to a place with fans set on high is the best solution I've found---or horses retreat to their stalls which they have 24/7 access to when the wind is calm and flies are driving them nuts.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Jaydee, All the stuff you've mentioned is available at Valley Vet, including Dectomax. Looking at the price tag of some of the products plus the money already spent it's starting make me think skin scrapings may be in order rather than continued experimentation.

I like the idea of oral or injectable though as it doesn't get in the eyes, no worry about licking or eating, and no areas are missed.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would look into the skin scrape myself Hondo - its a much easier way to find out what's wrong and then treat it effectively - the things that I've mentioned, like the Dectomax for one example will work if the problem is mites/lice but not if its a fungal thing or a reaction to the saliva of what we call 'midges' in the UK


Prairie - I think if you look through the list of active ingredients on most of the sprays here you'll see that they all contain one of or a combination of permethrin/pyrethrin/cypermethryn, the only thing that differs is the amount or the ratio of those ingredients and the other things that they add to the mix to produce a small that might repel bugs - the exceptions are things like Eco-vet and stuff like the Eqyss Marigold range


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

jaydee said:


> I would look into the skin scrape myself Hondo - its a much easier way to find out what's wrong and then treat it effectively - the things that I've mentioned, like the Dectomax for one example will work if the problem is mites/lice but not if its a fungal thing or a reaction to the saliva of what we call 'midges' in the UK


Since Hondo's problem is not flies, in deference to the OP's topic, I'm gonna start a new thread under skin problems.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

jaydee said:


> Prairie - I think if you look through the list of active ingredients on most of the sprays here you'll see that they all contain one of or a combination of permethrin/pyrethrin/cypermethryn, the only thing that differs is the amount or the ratio of those ingredients and the other things that they add to the mix to produce a small that might repel bugs - the exceptions are things like Eco-vet and stuff like the Eqyss Marigold range



Very true, but it does seem to work better here to switch between classes of fly sprays. Sorry I wasn't specific enough. 


IME, the best way to attack flies is a multi-directional approach, so using fly predators and various types of fly traps to cut down on numbers, removing manure and standing water daily to reduce the flies breeding grounds, and using fly spray plus providing the horses with a shady area that either has a good breeze flow or using fans to deter flies. It also helps if you can convince your neighbors to work on controlling the flies too.


----------

